# Anyone had botox? or willing to admit to it....



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Since having freya and loosing looads of weight im left with a double chin and hate my photo being taken coz it makes me look fat.
I was wondering if anyone had botox and if it would be of any benifit to me on my chin? i know it tightens up the skin so would it work??

Luv sally xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had botox, the general rule is that above the nose is botox and below is collagen.

I've had botox in my forehead, crows feet and I am getting my "bunny lines" touched up shortly.

I don't know what benefit it will be to your chin as basically it just stops muscles from moving

Hope this helps

xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

yes I would have thought Botox wouldnt be the thing to have for that problem. I must say I am desperate to have it done but dont think Rich would marry me, he is dead against it. Just have to hope my son becomes a plastic surgeon, he hates flaws on my skin and with his Daddys genes I would have thought it would be perfect combination!  
Good on you for the weight loss, well done hun!

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

He might not notice LuLu, my DH asked me if I had done something different but couldn't pinpoint what  

xxxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Sallyanne
I had it on my forehead a few years ago - not a single soul noticed, (apart from me....when my credit card statement thumped on the mat :-( ) it did make me feel better but I never bothered having it done again - although I might do in the future. 
My DH didn't even notice as it works so gradually, but he always notices things - even if I have a different colour lip gloss on!! I think that if it's done well then it's very good. It felt strange to start with - very much like having something tight across your forehead, took about 5-7 days to work and then lasted about 2 months. I had two areas done - forehead and between eyebrows. 

I don't think that it would work on your chin unfortunately as it doesn't "lift" it just paralyses the muscles, which in turn then smoothes out the skin. If I was you I'd go to a specialist beautician/ practitioner preferably by recommendation and ask for a consultation - they will tell you what would and wouldn't work,
best of luck,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh well looks like liposuction then 
God i would be a plastic surgeons dream the amount of work i need


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've had it done lots of times - but under my arms so not much help here


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you frown under your arms?!!! (only joking Em)        
lol
Dxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lots of people get it under their arms now   I am going to also, its to stop sweat patches  

xxxxx


----------

